
If Russia Hacked D.N.C., How Should Obama Retaliate? - finid
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/31/us/politics/us-wrestles-with-how-to-fight-back-against-cyberattacks.html
======
a3n
I liked the suggestion from Feinstein: make it public.

Lay out the evidence, explain it, trace it. You wouldn't be revealing any
secret methods, all sides know what the other side can do.

Publish it on a web site, and print an op-ed in a top-tier newspaper in every
major capitol.

Would Russia retaliate with similar actions? Perhaps. And then all can see the
unauthorized (by Congress, in the US) de facto war happening right in front of
us.

